
Ask HN: How many of you take care of what you are eating? - dprophecyguy
How many of you guys really bother about counting calories and then defining a system on consuming those calories in a better way.<p>I am aware of applications to track your calorie count based on your food intake. But I couldn&#x27;t stick to it.<p>Soi wanted to know does anybody has come up with a system which really works for them?<p>If yes please let me know... !!
======
skilled
Using calories to define your diet? That doesn't sound like a good idea. I
would much rather focus on what I eat than bother keeping up with imaginary
numbers.

Nutrients and micronutrients are a real thing you can track and experiment
with. There's nothing like finding a new food that gives your entire body a
"high".

And no, Burger King won't do that, ever.

